# Newbie with one problem after another! Help!! *



## clemintine (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi.  I am new and in real need of some advice and support!  I am 40 and after trying naturally for over 3 years, I underwent my first IVF cycle in April.  Miraculously it was successful, but I had a missed miscarriage at 8 weeks and the tests revealed that the baby had Down's Syndrome.  That in and of itself was enough apparently to cause the miscarriage but more testing has also revealed that I have an NK cells level of 1.22 and also have Factor V Leiden deficiency - which means that next time around I am advised to take both steroids and low molecular weight heparin.  I am devastated and confused and very anxious - it was hard enough getting pregnant at all and now there are all these new issues about carrying the pregnancy to term.  Does anyone out there have experience of either (or even better, both) of these drug therapies during either a fresh or frozen cycle?  Is it terrible?  Bearable?  How were the side-effects?  I would truly appreciate any and all advice, and good luck to everyone out there on this tough, tough road.

x.
Clemintine


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Clemintine

So sorry to hear of your problems, unfortunately I have no experience of this so can't help you but I'm sure somebody will be along to help you soon.  Sending you a huge cyber  .

Take care

Louj x


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

hi clemitine

the steroids and heparin have side effects but can make it easier to conceive, even naturally as the steroids dmapen down the immune repsonse which could be cuasing yr antibodies to view an embie as aforign invader. also the heparin will sustain blood flow to the embie, helping overcome any risk of m/c/loss of heartbeat

honestly this investigation is really good news and enables fuirtehr tx to have a better chance of success than if u had carried on regardless

luv coco


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

hello. 

I also know nothing about this really but I have blown you some bubbles (below your name on the left hand side it will tell you how many you have) 

I know a bit about heparin as am a nurse, but whether it will apply to you and what you will be having I can't answer, but I will tell you what I know;

Heparin is used to prevent / reduce risk of clots (anti coagulant) which is given as an injection, sub cutaneously (under the skin). You will probably be taught to give eit yourself. It is normally given into the tummy. It can cause bruising where you have injected and occasionally you may find you generally do bruise more easily. the consultant will work out your dose very carefully, though, based on your age, BMI etc, to tailor it to your needs. On the plus side, its' anti coagulant properties will help blood get to the growing embryo / foetus much easier. 

Am affraid I know nothing about the steroids with regard to fertility reasons. sorry.

good luck with it all, though. this is a wonderful site, I joined just under a week ago and it has helped me tremendously.


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Sweetheart

I am now 40, I had Grace last november after my first ivf having been diagnosed with high nk cells, I took steroids  for the first twelve weeks, I had IVIG and injected heparin for 18 weeks and took baby aspirin for 30 weeks - it does work!!

The side effects of the steroids are as published - you are starving !!  You bloat up a bit, you grow facial hair but it all goes as soon as you stop taking them!!!  I also had really greasy skin and hair but hey that is pregnancy!!

If you have any questions at all please please im (individual message) me.  You just click on my user name Artherwhitewhisker and scroll down and it will give a choice of "send this member a personal message".

Good luck and huge hugs
Ruth
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

Sounds like you really have been through it & I'm sorry to hear of your mc, although it's good news that you've been given these further investigations.

Following 2 early mc's a couple of years ago, that were naturally conceived, I was diagnosed with several blood clotting disorders (including high chance of Factor V Leiden) as well as raised NK cells. When ttc naturally I am prescribed 75mg "baby" aspirin. During our 1st IVF I was prescribed 40mg clexane (another anticoagulent very similar to heparin) but unfortunately it was bfn. I then had 2 FETs (frozen embryo transfer) using embies from our 1st ivf...I had additional steroids (20mg prednisolone) as well as the clexane & both resulted in chemical pregnancies (early miscarriages). With our 2nd fresh IVF I had the same but sadly another bfn...our consultant now feels that the steroids and anticoagulents (clexane/aspirin) are not enough for me so I've been advised to have IVIG (Intravenous immunoglobulin) but we've decided to have one more try with the prednisolone/clexane & about to start 3rd IVF in couple of weeks.

Prescribing these drugs in relation to fertility treatments is still pretty contraversial and still in research stage but there does appear to be some success with it.

The clexane is an anticoagulent...it doesn't actually "thin" your blood but it prevents it from clotting effectively/quickly and can help with blood flow to the womb and so hopefully help nourish the womb lining...it can also help prevent any blood pooling and/or clotting around the implanting embryo.

The prednisolone (steroids) suppresses your immune system...with natural killer cells, they basically see the embryo as a foreign body and attack it...by suppressing your immune system this hopefully prevents this happening.

To be honest, other than a few bruises with the clexane injections, I've not noticed any side effects from either drug...obviously we all respond differently so just because one person may experience some side effects, doesn't necessarily mean you will.

If you check out the Investigations & Immunology sub-board (under Starting out & Diagnosis board), you will see lots of posts/threads discussing all these things so you may find some of interest to you.

Here's the link to that board so you can have a read...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Clementine* and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having to make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

I will leave you a couple of links to try out.

Pregnancy loss board................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0

London board......................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=345.0

Girl and boy thread (fun area).........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night at varied times is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Clementine,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Clementine, welcome to fertility friends. 

Sorry to hear you have had such a rotten time of it lately. 
As you can see, both steriods and heparin/clexane are quite commonly used in fertility areas for ladies with problems such as yours (I was on steriods and asprin for NK cells and mutliple failures), although the whole area of immunological infertility is quite new and in very early research stages. A lot of clinics / doctors do not acknowledge it at all still but there is no doubt, as you can see from the replies on here, that many ladies have had success only after being prescribed immune therapy - myself included.  

Do check out the great links you have been left there. Look forward to chatting with you soon.

C~x


----------

